# Help with my new tank



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

What would be a good fish to cycle out my new tank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

plecos and snails. But seed with old filter media from the existing tanks and it shouldn't take long at all.


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

sonnyrg said:


> What would be a good fish to cycle out my new tank


sr:

Please refer to this discussion of *Stability*.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its the third tank, so no need to go shopping when you can just put an old filter cartridge in the new tank's filter or squeeze a filter sponge into the new tank's filter every day for a week. Or toss in old gravel from a tank with a UG filter. People who "never cycle a tank" just move filters from one to another. Of course, you can't be sure of not moving any disease over, but if you are moving your existing fish, the risk is there already. Stability does work and its great to have for quarantine tanks and after medicating. But really cycling a tank usually only really applies to your first tank. I find myself laughing at people who are fishless cycling their bigger, second tank and waiting weeks before moving their current fish, gravel and decor over.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

SeaChem Stability


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am 100% with emc on this one, seed with gravel/material from established tank. It will take like 3 days if you stock lightly. You are all good


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

emc and i may not always see eye to eye on some things..... but i am with her 200% on this one.... i never cycle tanks... i have not owned or used a test kit in decades... i do not have time nor space to play with fishless cycles....


----------

